# They are coming.



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The recent killings out east have the antis back in full force. Heard on the news this am that a congressmen is now calling for an investagation on sales of "sniper rifles" (broad catagory) I have 3 bolt action, centerfire rifles with high power scopes. :sniper: I hope they catch that bird soon or we will see more gun control legislation out of Washington again. uke:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ditto. This morning a well known anchor on one of the early new shows was asking a Lawyer about how his theory on the shooter having been trained through the use of video games.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think we have too much to worry about with the Bush administration...but after next election, depending on who's elected, it might be time to hide your guns. :eyeroll:


----------

